# Passport is accepted as national census data to landlord?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

National consesus is coming up and, is it compulsory to provide drivers license to the landlord instead of my current passport if they request it? or my current passport is enough to identify me in the country?
I don't feel good to give away screenshots of my drivers license as it can be used for other illegal stuff by the landlord and identity theft.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ShermD said:


> National consesus is coming up and, is it compulsory to provide drivers license to the landlord instead of my current passport if they request it? or my current passport is enough to identify me in the country?
> I don't feel good to give away screenshots of my drivers license as it can be used for other illegal stuff by the landlord and identity theft.


It cannot be compulsory to provide drivers licence. Not everyone has one. Not everyone has a passport either.

I've not started mine yet, but I would assume all you need to give is your name to the person you are living with.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

JandE said:


> It cannot be compulsory to provide drivers licence. Not everyone has one. Not everyone has a passport either.
> 
> I've not started mine yet, but I would assume all you need to give is your name to the person you are living with.


Thanks for the response


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ShermD said:


> Thanks for the response


You do have the option to do your own census, if you don't want to be on the main household census.

I did ours last night. 

Passport and driver licence is no use.

You need to supply your name, date of birth, language spoken, ancestry and parents ancestry etc.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

NO. The National Census does not require any form of formal ID or D/L etc. The Census in NOT completed by your landlord, it must be completed by the people who are residing at the actual address. Dont be mislead. The information given in the census CAN NOT be used to find illegal immigrants, visa overstays etc. You can safely tell all without fear.


----------

